# Diane - going to Spain  with a new Gaslow tank



## Diane

Hi,  I am a new member but have been a motorhome camper for 10 years.  Next week we are travelling to Spain and Portugal.  It is the first time we have been to Europe since buying our new van an Adria Twin, we have have a Gaslow tank installed and are unsure about the availability of LPG in filling stations in Spain and Portugal (France I understand has lots of LPG filling stations.  We are aware that up to recently you could not buy LPG for private use eg motorhomes etc, only commercial use.

Is there a member out there who is either in Spain or Portugal now or has recently visited (another problem most posted info. is way out of date), who is used to buying LPG at the pump please?

Many thanks for any advice.

Diane


----------



## ancientmariner

*gpl*

hi we have been travelling to spain and portugal for a number of years now,and have gaslow refillable bottles.in spain there are a few gpl stations around but not many.there is one near barcelona.alicante,murcia portugal is differant,you can refill at most garages especialey along the algarve.if you can get your hands on all the aires spain and portugal from vicarious books there is a list of all the gpl garages and its full of info regards ancient mariner


----------



## madria

*Lpg*

Hi Diane and welcome, if you could put in a rough idea of your route then i think a few members will come on giving you some places to get refilled, I last went to Portugal via Bilbao and over to Porto had no trouble getting refills, the book mentioned does give  maps of some stations but we found a few which were not shown.  You'll also need to get an adapter, think the French one was OK, but I stand corrected on that.

Regards Mick


----------



## John H

Hi Diane

We are in southern Spain at the moment, having travelled through France and Portugal on the way. We also have Gaslow tanks and the situation is much as others have described - ie:

1. In France LPG is widely available in garages just as it is in England (and at similar prices)

2. In Portugal there are fewer outlets but still sufficient for you not to worry about running out.

3. In Spain there are few outlets, they are not on garage forecourts and they are all run by Repsol. If you look up the Repsol website you will get an idea of where they are but a word of warning - the coordinates given by Resol are not always accurate (and in the case of the Granada outlet the address is also wrong). But if Repsol say there is one in any particular town then there will be (if not exactly where they say it is!). I can vouch for the fact that the Coruna one IS where they say it is but the Cordoba and Granada ones are'nt. The good news is that once you have found one they can provide you with a map showing where there are others and if you think you might be near one then find any Repsol garage and they should be able to tll you where it is. The even better news is that LPG, once you can find it, is very cheap in Spain. 

It all depends on exactly where you are going but there are LPG outlets in San Sebastian, Coruna, Vigo, Madrid, Barcelona, Valladolid, Murcia, Cordoba, Granada, Alicante and Jerez, among other places. 

All the best and have a good trip.

PS It is a good idea to get the adapters but we have found that, although the so-called "French" adapter works in France and Portugal, neither this nor the one that was sold to us as an "EU" adapter work at any of the stations we have used in Spain. But don't worry, they all seem to have banks of adapters and will find one that works!


----------



## John H

***** said:


> John, are you talking of the new euro adapter that has recently been released at about £29 ish
> 
> New Euro Quick Release Filler Adapter
> 
> we carry 4 different types
> Autogas LPG Euro Dish Adapter
> Autogas LPG Flush filler to UK Bayonet
> Flush Filler to 1 3 4 ACME
> New Euro Quick Release Filler Adapter


 
Of the four you carry, the first was sold to as as the "French" type and does indeed work all over France and in Portugal (it probably works in other places too but since getting the Gaslow tanks fitted we have only taken the van to France, Spain and Portugal)

The second I do not have.

The third is the one that was sold to as as suitable for the rest of the EU - but we have never found anywhere that uses it.

The fourth we do not have but from the look of it, it would not work in all outlets in Spain (some of them have an adapater with a screw thread at both ends and the pump thus attaches via a screw thread). But as I said, don't worry because they will find one that works!


----------



## John H

***** said:


> John since having the system fitted we have only filled up in the UK and France.
> The first we have used a few times in France.
> The second we use in the UK as it threads into the fitting on our van.
> The third and fourth we have not used.
> According to Autogas and MMM the fourth is to be the new European standard and is starting in Spain. I take it you have not seen it as yet?
> i


 
Just looked again at number 2 and realise that the reason I don't have it is because it is the fixed fitting on the van!!!! Sorry for any confusion here.

It is probably true that the fourth one (which, as it turns out is the ONLY one I don't have!) will be the new standard but as yet I've seen no sign of it. It is also interesting that some outlets in Spain are using adapters that are not on the list at all!


----------



## lebesset

the days of no lpg pumps at filling stations in spain are long over , out of town stations are now allowed to install them , and this is gradually coming about ; they are certainly not all repsol !

be warned though , most of these new ones are filling with  the new euroconnector , the older ones mostly have both [ for the moment ] that , and the dutch ones as in the uk ; don't understand the understand the ...some outlets in spain are using adaptors not on the list ..comment ...and I have been filling in spain for more than 20 years!

as already stated france and portugal have the italian cup system 

Spainautogas

this is pretty up to date , having said that lleida and the edge of town one in zaragoza were no longer in the lpg business last time I went there ; notice the link in english !


----------



## John H

lebesset said:


> the days of no lpg pumps at filling stations in spain are long over , out of town stations are now allowed to install them , and this is gradually coming about ; they are certainly not all repsol !
> 
> be warned though , most of these new ones are filling with  the new euroconnector , the older ones mostly have both [ for the moment ] that , and the dutch ones as in the uk ; don't understand the understand the ...some outlets in spain are using adaptors not on the list ..comment ...and I have been filling in spain for more than 20 years!
> 
> as already stated france and portugal have the italian cup system
> 
> Spainautogas
> 
> this is pretty up to date , having said that lleida and the edge of town one in zaragoza were no longer in the lpg business last time I went there ; notice the link in english !


 
I am currently in Spain, I spend a lot of time in Spain, I am always on the lookout for new LPG outlets and I have never seen, nor have I ever met anyone who has ever seen forecourt sales of LPG. That doesn't, of course, mean that they don't exist, but if they do, could you point us to where they are or to a website that might tell us? The link you post is virtually a replica of the information on the Repsol website (including the inaccuracies!) and browsing through it reminded me of something I forgot to say before - the one in Santiago de Compostella no longer exists - there are only two in Galicia now (both Repsol!).

As for the point about adapters, try the outlets at Coruna and Granada (which incidentally is now at Bobadilla, not the location listed). I have within the past month and they used an adaptor that screwed into my fixed filling point and had a screw thread sticking out which they then screwed the pump nozzle onto. This adapter is not on the list that ***** provided. It is therefore different. Anything else you don't understand?


----------



## lebesset

clearly YOU don't understand ; in europe there are only the four 'pistolet ' as listed , with one of those being the new euroconnector 

the fact that this place didn't have the correct adaptor for your system  is neither here nor there ; there is no regulation that says they have any adaptors at all , that's up to them ..the only screw pistolet available is acme , which wouldn't fill any spanish  lpg powered vehicle ; I cannot , of course , guarantee that the places you refer to don't have an unauthorised system and bodged up some adaptor

and if you haven't filled up at , for example , an agip or a galp filling station in spain it shows that you haven't travelled in spain as widely as I have , or needed to purchase as much lpg ; perhaps you haven't met as many people either 

some of the filling stations selling lpg are listed on the website ; the one on av.de universidade in alicante appears to be shell from google earth , and the one on the autovia south of barcelona is agip , or was when I filled there ; haven't been there myself but the pump in malaga [ euroconnector ] is at a filling station on the industrial estate near the airport ; the one in valencia is on the industrial estate by the hospital ..it's at the taxi co-op filling station  [ incidentally they have also installed a CNG pump !]

is that enough to begin with ? perhaps if you got around more instead of being rude you would learn more


----------



## John H

lebesset said:


> clearly YOU don't understand ; in europe there are only the four 'pistolet ' as listed , with one of those being the new euroconnector
> 
> the fact that this place didn't have the correct adaptor for your system  is neither here nor there ; there is no regulation that says they have any adaptors at all , that's up to them ..the only screw pistolet available is acme , which wouldn't fill any spanish  lpg powered vehicle ; I cannot , of course , guarantee that the places you refer to don't have an unauthorised system and bodged up some adaptor
> 
> and if you haven't filled up at , for example , an agip or a galp filling station in spain it shows that you haven't travelled in spain as widely as I have , or needed to purchase as much lpg ; perhaps you haven't met as many people either
> 
> some of the filling stations selling lpg are listed on the website ; the one on av.de universidade in alicante appears to be shell from google earth , and the one on the autovia south of barcelona is agip , or was when I filled there ; haven't been there myself but the pump in malaga [ euroconnector ] is at a filling station on the industrial estate near the airport ; the one in valencia is on the industrial estate by the hospital ..it's at the taxi co-op filling station  [ incidentally they have also installed a CNG pump !]
> 
> is that enough to begin with ? perhaps if you got around more instead of being rude you would learn more


 

I do apologise. Clearly I havent a clue what I'm talking about. When I fill up at LPG stations in Spain I am clearly imagining it. When they appear to use adapters different from the ones listed then I am clearly so drunk that I should not be driving at all. Please feel free to ignore everything I've said - unless you live on this planet.

By the way, the places that I mention where they have adapters that don't exist are both reputable outlets run by Repsol and the staff at both are extremely helpful. This may not impress Lebesset but Dianne, I am sure it will help you.


----------



## madria

*LPG or GPL*

Hi all, in Spain LPG is called GPL, Glp, Autogas or sometimes Gas Butano.   If its still there, north of Barcelona  there's BP El Valles,  pumps on both sides of AP7 - Gps taken from service station travelling towards Barcelona - N41-31.626'  E002-10.044'. as alot of first timers like to visit this area on the way south, thought this one would be useful.

regards Mick


----------



## lebesset

well , I thought I had filled lpg powered vehicles at every pump in spain over the last 20 years except for those opened at filling stations during the last year or so [ no lpg powered vehicles currently ]

but I don't know that one mick ...is that a pay road ? I don't use those


----------



## madria

*Lpg/gpl*

Not sure - but dont think so looking at the signs on g-maps, they are between junc 19 and 18 on the Autopiste del Mediterrani, ones Shell other side BP, havent used it myself, but it is in the Aires S&P Book

regards Mick


----------



## David & Ann

lebesset said:


> well , I thought I had filled lpg powered vehicles at every pump in spain over the last 20 years except for those opened at filling stations during the last year or so [ no lpg powered vehicles currently ]
> 
> but I don't know that one mick ...is that a pay road ? I don't use those


 
AP7 is a paying road. A7 is not a paying road. I stand corrected if I am wrong. All roads marked AP with a number in Spain are paying roads.


----------



## John H

Hi Diane

Just a few more thoughts that you may or may not find useful.

By definition there is a lot of misinformation on the web but there appears to be more than the average with regards to LPG in Spain! As well as the inaccuracies and out-of-date stuff on the Repsol map (reproduced here on the link provided by Lebesset) there is some that could be a deliberate attempt to mislead. For example, I was interested to note that one website made reference to a new LPG (in Spain, generally referred to as Autogas) outlet in Almeria. This would have been a lot more convenient to me than going to Murcia or Granada so I checked it out. I was a little suspicious because, as I said before, they tend not to be on garage forecourts, and it turned out that not only did they not sell it but they had no intention of selling it. I could list lots of other examples but that would be boring!

Suffice it to say that the locations I listed in an earlier post I have either visited myself or know someone who has - so they are probably all reasonably accurate. Incidentally, I am told by Spanish friends that the reason why Spain is so different to other European countries is because bottled gas is widely used domestically and heavily subsidised for domestic use. By linking LPG pumps to gas bottling plants they can at least keep up the pretence that it is for domestic use (which in our case it is!) and not break the terms of the subsidy. If they put the pumps next to petrol and diesel on the forecourt they would find it difficult to say it was for domestic use. This will all change - and one or two posts suggest it is changing now, but I have no knowledge of that so can't comment. What interests me is that when lpg becomes widely available on Spanish forecourts will the subsidy be removed and Spanish prices rise to British/French levels? Probably.

Finally - and you may actually find this bit useful - if you only buy one adapter, buy the "French" one (the first link of *****'s four) - it will get you through France and Portugal. Don't worry about Spain - the nice Repsol man will sort you out - at one station they had eight different adapters lined up on top of the pump and you don't want to carry that lot around!

Happy travels


----------



## lebesset

despite what many spanish people think there is no subsidy on bottled gas in spain

there is , however , a controlled maximum price which is why it is cheaper than elsewhere ...I suppose it is equivalent to the low rate of VAT on domestic fuel in the UK , or zero rate on kids apparel 
as lpg from the pump contains an element of duty as a road fuel it is more expensive than the bottled gas ; I haven't been in spain since the spring but at a guess it is at least 25% more expensive than buying by the bottle which is why , even as a lpg powered vehicle driver ,I always just swopped spanish bottles for domestic use...partly for convenience as well I admit

Overview of the Spanish LPG market - Siraga

without knowing the exact figures I imagine that calor in the uk  hold a monopoly position similar to repsol in spain ; repsol butano are profitable at a price of €1 / Kg 

what do calor charge ? are they being allowed to exploit their monopoly ?


----------



## John H

Whether it is a subsidy or a contolled maximum price, I'm still willing to bet that if and when it becomes widely available on forecourts the price will go up!


----------



## edina

*lpg map*

All this bickering is very entertaining but not very helpful to Diane who would be well advised to download the lpg map at this link Updated POIs for LPG/GPL/Autogas  . It runs in Autoroute 2010.
Have a good trip Diane.


----------



## John H

Good link but the problem with Spain is that nearly all the information out there is derived from the Repsol site I referred to and, as I have already pointed out, it is not entirely accurate. I have checked your link and can confirm that these inaccuracies are included in it. Until Repsol get their act together and produce a revised accurate version or until lpg is indeed as widely available in Spain as elsewhere, about the only way of being sure where you can get lpg in Spain is to ask someone who has been there. I have tried to be helpful in this respect. I dont claim to know everything but I know for sure that all the information I have given Diane is accurate.


----------



## lebesset

what's autoroute 2000 ; whatever it is , does diane have it?


----------



## David & Ann

In May 2010 I refilled an empty gas bottle, 11.5 Kg's  here in Cornwall, it cost me a fraction over £22. In September, I paid €10.25 for a refill in Tarifa, Spain. CRAZY !!!!!


----------



## John H

And the wine's a heck of a lot cheaper here too. Get down here quick, Diane, before I drink it all!

By the way, Diane, you say that you are new to Gaslow so you may not be aware of how long the gas you carry will last. If we are offsite and dependent on gas for cooking, fridge, hot water and heating we can usually go about a month between fill-ups (obviously it all depends on rate of use) so if you are not going to be in Spain for more than a month at a time you may not need to worry about any of the above. Fill up before leaving France, again in Portugal and then in France again. Mind you if you are planning to overwinter down here then you do, of course, need to know - if you let us know the route you plan to take through Spain then we can help even more. Don't bother with the route through France or Portugal because you will have no trouble finding lpg there.


----------



## Diane

*LPG in Spain - Diane*

Hi,

Many thanks for all your replied, we find them very reassuring.  We will be overwintering in Spain until at least March.

We are already over-equipped with adaptors in anticipation.

I stock up in France usually with the red wine and cheese, so there will be plenty of wine left for you John.

Many thanks again. Diane


----------



## John H

Glad to hear it - if you are short of space, concentrate on the cheese rather than the wine. There are some pretty good Spanish wines but they haven't a clue how to do cheese!

We are in Spain until March too - if you are in Cabo de Gata, call in!


----------



## Poco Loco

*Spain LPG & Aires*



Diane said:


> Is there a member out there who is either in Spain or Portugal now or has recently visited (another problem most posted info. is way out of date), who is used to buying LPG at the pump please?
> 
> Many thanks for any advice.
> 
> Diane



Hi Diane,  We're due to fly over from Spain to the UK and pick up our first MH and travel back through France over Xmas/ NY.  I found this link that has some info on the above and some of it has been updated recently.  Hope this helps.

Regards Poco Loco

Motorhome List - Spanish Camping

ps If you confirm any LPG stations in Spain it would be good if you could pass Them onto the forum for us all.


----------



## John H

Just looked at your link, poco loco, and of the ones that are confirmed in red, I can absolutely vouch for the fact that the Granada one is NOT at the location listed and certainly hasn't been since at least October 2008. It is at a village some 5 miles away called Bobadilla. 

The information on your link has the same origin as all the rest - that inaccurate Repsol map - and it should be treated with a large pinch of salt. 

Happy travels.


----------



## AndyC

John H said:


> Just looked at your link, poco loco, and of the ones that are confirmed in red, I can absolutely vouch for the fact that the Granada one is NOT at the location listed and certainly hasn't been since at least October 2008. It is at a village some 5 miles away called Bobadilla.
> 
> The information on your link has the same origin as all the rest - that inaccurate Repsol map - and it should be treated with a large pinch of salt.
> 
> Happy travels.



Yes, the information on that list originally came from Repsol, subsequently modified with the, very intermittent, input of others. 

If anyone has recent updates/changes/confirmations, send them to me and I'll get them added to the listing - we can all help each other by sharing information!

AndyC


----------



## John H

Possibly but don't worry too much about it because: 
a) they are not all inaccurate - Coruna, for example, is correct; and
b) if you go to the place that is listed then ask around (especially if you ask at the nearest Repsol garage) you will probably find someone to tell you where it actually is - that is how we found the real Granada station. You just have to not be in a hurry!
On the other hand, some may not be there at all - eg Santiago de Compostella no longer exists. Confusing isn't it?


----------



## John H

***** said:


> It's good that La Coruna is there as that will be a strong possibility for us after filling in France and before Portugal
> Thanks John


 
If you are going in that direction, there is also a station at Vigo - and of course many in Portugal but the price is higher!

By the way, something I forgot to mention before is that the locations may be dodgy but generally we have found that the information relating to opening times is ok. Happy travels


----------



## John H

I love the northern Portuguese mountains - visiting some of the remote villages makes you feel like you've gone back to the Middle Ages. They still wash clothes/carpets etc in the communal fountain and house animals on the ground floor to provide "central heating". One year we stumbled across a big local festival that can only be described as a kind of donkey olympics - donkeys were judged not just by speed but by style, obedience, beauty (well, they must be beautiful to somebody!) and a whole host of other indeterminate things. We were the only non-locals there but they let us park our van overnight and stay to join in the fun (there was a lot of wine and we were made guests of honour at the picnic - fortunately sardines rather than donkey!). The Portuguese are amazingly welcoming, aren't they? It will be a bit cold and damp at this time of year, though.


----------



## John H

***** said:


> I added a little more in my previous post, but yes the real Portuguese people are very trusting, open and friendly. I call the real Portuguese the folks not on the Algarve and have probably not been ripped off by the British Algarve package mentality Similar I refer to the real Spanish people as not on the Costas.
> Both will do anything for you it's just a shame that some of us take too much advantage of their naivety and generosity.
> Wasn't talking of you John, you have had a few great experiences there as we have.


 
Agree absolutely - we tried the Algarve once and won't be going back. Why would you need to when the deserted western coast is so spectacular? Have visited the Spanish Costa del Sol twice - but the second time was only to show my visiting sister how awful it was! Don't knock them, though - they keep the undesirables away from where we want to go!


----------



## David & Ann

John H said:


> I love the northern Portuguese mountains - visiting some of the remote villages makes you feel like you've gone back to the Middle Ages. They still wash clothes/carpets etc in the communal fountain and house animals on the ground floor to provide "central heating". One year we stumbled across a big local festival that can only be described as a kind of donkey olympics - donkeys were judged not just by speed but by style, obedience, beauty (well, they must be beautiful to somebody!) and a whole host of other indeterminate things. We were the only non-locals there but they let us park our van overnight and stay to join in the fun (there was a lot of wine and we were made guests of honour at the picnic - fortunately sardines rather than donkey!). The Portuguese are amazingly welcoming, aren't they? It will be a bit cold and damp at this time of year, though.


 
Vila Praia de Ancora, is another place we enjoyed with mixing in with the locals. Ann would do her washing daily in the communal trough. No water meter there, nonstop running water from the two troughs. We parked up on the village green right opposite the old embattlements and the fishing boats. Every morning we would get our fresh fish. The clothes lines used to criss cross the fish stalls. We go there every year before heading towards Spain as we have made friends with the locals who look forward to seeing us. We also take them something from England as a greeting.
Just wonderful. Vila Praia de Ancora is a few miles on the coast road when entering Portugal from the Spainish end from Coruna.


----------



## John H

We must stop talking like this - everybody will want to go there!!!!


----------



## bigal

Pretty please, is it good to be there in April/May and is there any wildcamping?


----------



## John H

Oh all right then - yes and yes. Try Portal CampingCar Portugal - O Portal Portugus de Autocaravanismo as well as recommendations in the European forum here. Happy travels


----------



## Guernsey Donkey

Hi Diane and welcome to the site.


----------

